# au hasard de mes flâneries



## silvana75

Hola,
no sé cómo traducir "au hasard" en esa expresión que encontré en un texto: "au hasard de mes flâneries". Me recuerda otra "au hasard des rencontres" que tampoco sabría traducir.
Gracias


----------



## sophieteste

bonjour,

Al azar de

Al azar de encuentros por ejemplo..


----------



## Gévy

sophieteste said:


> bonjour,
> 
> Al azar de
> 
> Al azar de encuentros por ejemplo..


Hola:

No, no se dice así. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sophieteste

bueno... No se dice "al azar de"???
Entonces cómo se dice? 
gracias,


----------



## silvana75

Bonsoir Sophie,
je viens de regarder dans le Larousse et ils proposent comme traduction à "au hasard des rencontres": "en función de los encuentros".
Bonne soirée


----------



## sophieteste

bonsoir,

Attendons d'autres réponses mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la seule possible, je pense même qu'elle peut vouloir dire autre chose : en fonction des rencontres/selon les rencontres etc..

exemple:
Je me déciderai à rester dans cette ville en fonction des rencontres que j'y ferai (en función de los encuentros).
J'ai décidé de vivre dans cette ville au hasard des rencontres (al azar de los encuentros).

*Al azar de los encuentros* (j'avais oublié "los") me semble plus proche de ce que vous cherchez,

merci,


----------



## silvana75

Bonsoir,
voici la phrase: "je préférais, à ces bruyants et trop plantureux repas de famille, ceux que j'improvisais, au hasard de mes flâneries, dans les gargotes de la ville indigène".
extraite de _Confidence africaine_ de Roger Martin du Gard.


----------



## sophieteste

Je maintiens..

Al azar de los/mis paseos/callejeos (??)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Désolée Sophie mais ça ne "colle" pas.
Comparez les définitions :


> CNRTL
> ♦ _Au hasard de,_ loc. prép.    Selon ce qui se présente accidentellement par l'effet de l'imprévu.





> RAE
> *al **~**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. Sin rumbo ni orden.


et cherchez dans les résultats Google un exemple où _al azar_ est suivi d'un complément (je n'ai lu que les deux premières pages.)

Il faut s'éloigner de la phrase originale.
-... fortuitamente en mi deambular

Ce n'est qu'un exemple, on doit pouvoir faire mieux .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sophieteste

"al azar de los encuentros"  = 8 000 entrées sur google..

Quelques exemples:

- Dormir al raso o al azar de los encuentros.

- Cámara en mano, al azar de los encuentros, entabla conversaciones con amigos...

Ces différents cas me semblent répondre à la définition : "Selon ce qui se présente accidentellement par l'effet de l'imprévu." qui d'ailleurs n'est pas forcément contradictoire avec l'idée de "sin rumbo ni orden".

Merci,


----------



## MAGIGAN

Bonjour !

Una propuesta:
Aquellos que improvisaba por casualidad en mis callejeos .....

Au revoir !


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sophieteste:

Dormir al raso o al azar de los encuentros: 2 entradas, pero es el mismo texto de origen, o sea una sola entrada real. Se trata de una traducción del francés. 

- Cámara en mano, al azar de los encuentros, entabla conversaciones con amigos... Aproximadamente 1.880 resultados... que se reducen a uno solo, siempre es  un solo y mismo texto.

Je te laisse tirer tes propres conclusions.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sophieteste

Hola Gevy,

Pas de problème, je suis là pour apprendre (surtout pour ce qui est de la traduction du français vers l'espagnol) et vous avez sans doute raison. Par ailleurs "fortuitamente en mi deambular" sonne très bien, non?

*Mais:*

En tapant dans google quelque chose d'aussi long que :  "Cámara en mano, al azar de los encuentros, entabla conversaciones con amigos", vous avez en effet peu de chances de tomber sur autre chose que sur le texte dont est tiré ce début de phrase. Pas étonnant qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul résultat en procédant de la sorte!

Je vous propose de ne taper que "al azar de los encuentros" (avec les guillemets), vous aurez de nombreux résultats différents! Vous pourrez ainsi juger s'ils sont valables. 

Merci,


----------



## Gévy

On voit que tu n'as pas regardé du tout ce que j'avais cherché.


----------



## sophieteste

Pardon, en effet ("cámara en mano al azar de" et  "dormir al raso o al azar de") mais c'est quoi qu'il en soit trop précis pour faire apparaître autre chose que le texte d'origine... Et avec "al azar de los encuentros"? (il y a quand même beaucoup de résultats différents non?)


----------



## Gévy

Bon, puisqu'il s'agit pour toi de confirmer l'existence de cette expression en espagnol, pose la question sur le forum Sólo Español. C'est l'endroit idéal pour le faire, pas ici.

Bisous 

Gévy (modératrice)


----------



## sophieteste

Par exemple:

Julio Cortazar, El Otro Cielo:

"(...) ese mundo diferente donde no había que pensar en Irma y se podía vivir sin horarios fijos, *al azar de los encuentros* y la suerte (...)”

Hola Gevy,

J'ai donc posé la question sur le forum "solo español" et "al azar de los encuentros"  leur paraît sonner bien, quoi que de manière assez poétique (ce qui correspond à la demande initiale). 

"Au hasard de mes flâneries" pourrait se traduire ainsi:
*Al azar de donde me lleven mis paseos/callejeos*

et cette réflexion de Namarne : "A mí por ejemplo "al azar de mis callejeos" no me suena nada mal"...

Encore merci, c'est en insistant que l'on se souvient!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí el enlace a la pregunta hecha al foro de Sólo Español:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2023170

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sophieteste

Et cette discussion sur Sólo español nous apprend que Gévy a raison lorsqu'elle dit que si cette tournure existe en espagnol, elle est beaucoup plus rare (même dans la langue littéraire), qu'en français.


----------



## saintest66

INtéressante discussion; de toute évidence, cette expression "al azar de " a acquis rang de cité par défaut et aussi par une certaine affectation y compris chez un très grand écrivain comme Cortázar. Pour rester dans un registre plus "castizo", on pourrait dire "según discurrían mis paseos"; qu'en dites-vous Mesdames ?


----------



## Ming Dang Go

saintest66 said:


> .... Pour rester dans un registre plus "castizo", on pourrait dire "según discurrían mis paseos" ...


 
Feliz Año!

N'étant pas une dame, j'ose proposer "*al albur de mis paseos*" que je trouve aussi "castizo" que ta proposition et qui se rapproche un peu plus du "hasard" original. Remarquer que sur le texte d'origine ce hasard est précédé par "l'improvisation", et donc il faudrait essayer de garder ce même style dans la traduction.

Saludos.


----------



## sophieteste

clares3 said:


> Hola
> La frase no me acaba de sonar bien porque en español se usa preferentemente el término albur.





Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No en el caso del español de estas tierras, estimado. Aquí _albur_ es palabra muy poco frecuente, solo quien haya leído bastante podría cazarla al vuelo; _azar_, en cambio, no requiere de demasiado lustre para entenderla.
> Saludos





Adolfo Afogutu said:


> El contexto que cita silvana75 es justamente un libro, por lo que no sería obstáculo que "al azar de los encuentros" no sea coloquial, ni siquiera común. A mí me gusta. Voy por la vida sin rumbo fijo, al albur de los caminos, al azar de los encuentros.


----------



## Paquita

Si a alguien le interesa seguir discutiendo, el hilo del Solo Español sigue abierto.

Este queda cerrado.

Paquita (moderadora)


----------

